# [erledigt] Fritzbox 7590, Deutsche Glasfaser, WAN Port



## _IcedEarth_ (14. März 2022)

Moin zusammen,

vermutlich völlige blöde fragen, aber vielleicht ist ja hier jemand unterwegs, der mir weiterhelfen kann.
Mein Glasfaser Anschluss wurde aktiviert. Aktuell habe ich eine Fritzbox 7590 per DSL angeschlossen. Dachte mit als, Ethernet Kabel in WAN Port, Internetzugang umstellen, läuft.

Leider wurde ich dann eines besseres belehrt. "Verbindung konnte nicht hergestellt werden. Leider ist keine Fehlercode vorhanden". Offensichtlich muss man die Zugangsdaten nicht angeben. An dem Terminator gibt es die LED pon und auch lan. Die pon leuchtet und signalisiert wohl die vorhandene Verbindung. Die lan led leuchtet hingegen nicht.  Weder wenn ich per LAN Kabel in der Fritzbox bin, noch wenn gar nichts drin steckt. (1) Muss das so?

Außerdem musste ich dann feststellen, dass die Fritzbox eine neue IP bekommt, wenn man den Internetzugang über WAN Port wählt. Die wird dann statt über 192.168.178.1 über 192.168.188.1 aufgerufen. Das bedeutet zwangsläufig sich, dass alle Geräte eine andere IP zugewiesen bekommen. Musste also erstmal für einige die richtige IP manuell zuweisen (Raspberry Fhem Server, OMV, hue Bridge, etc), damit einige der  internen Verbindungen klappen.
(2) Kann man das umgehen?also kann die Fritzbox in 192.168.178.1 bleiben (meinetwegen auch 2), aber dass zumindest 192.178.178.xxx bleibt?

Muss das bei Zeiten noch mal probieren, aber wollte mich bzgl der genannten Punkte schon mal informieren.

Viele Grüße


----------



## DJKuhpisse (14. März 2022)

Normalerweise muss man da keine PPP_Einwahl mit Zugangsdaten machen.
Die FB muss bei IPv4 NAT machen und sich ihr IPv6-Netz per DHCPv6-Präfix-Delegation holen. IPv6 musst du ggf. aktivieren. Wähle daher Internetzugang über WAN1 mit Routing, NICHT IP-Client. Dann sollte die FB ihr normales privates IPv4-Netz anbieten, das kann man aber alles später anpassen.


----------



## _IcedEarth_ (14. März 2022)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort!
Du lebst hier im Netzwerk Forum, was 

Ich muss mir die möglichen Einstellungsmöglichkeiten da nochmal angucken, damit ich das deine genannten richtig zuordnen kann. Ich habe eine Einstellung gesehen, wo ich der Fritzbox explizite IP Adresse, Subnetzmaske und DNS Server angeben kann, statt per DHCP die Adresse fritz.box zu nutzen. Das meinst du aber nicht, oder?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (14. März 2022)

_IcedEarth_ schrieb:


> Ich muss mir die möglichen Einstellungsmöglichkeiten da nochmal angucken, damit ich das deine genannten richtig zuordnen kann. Ich habe eine Einstellung gesehen, wo ich der Fritzbox explizite IP Adresse, Subnetzmaske und DNS Server angeben kann, statt per DHCP die Adresse fritz.box zu nutzen. Das meinst du aber nicht, oder?


Das könnte man nutzen, um den internen Ipv4-Adressbereich zu wählen. Aber erstmal musst du dich um die WAN-Anbindung kümmern. Schalte IPv6 ein (nativ, kein Tunnel) und wähle Internetzugang über WAN1.
EDIT: ggf. den Experten-Modus aktivieren.


----------



## _IcedEarth_ (15. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Das könnte man nutzen, um den internen Ipv4-Adressbereich zu wählen. Aber erstmal musst du dich um die WAN-Anbindung kümmern. Schalte IPv6 ein (nativ, kein Tunnel) und wähle Internetzugang über WAN1.
> EDIT: ggf. den Experten-Modus aktivieren.


Hi,

das Problem ist ja, dass meinen Geräten dann schon eine andere IP zugeordnet wird. Da ich auch zwei APs von Unify nutze, merken die nicht, dass die Range geändert ist und sind danach nicht mehr im Netzwerk (inkl. allen Geräten, die mit den APSs verbunden sind  ). Meie Überlegung war, das Netzwerk einfach proforma und kontrolliert auf 192.168.188.X umzustellen, sodass die Fritzbox dann entspannt die 192.168.188.1 holen kann, ohne alles selber durcheinander zu würfeln.

Weißt du denn etwas über den LAN LED an dem Terminator? Wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe, handelt es sich um einen Nokia Terminator (Typ unbekannt).


----------



## DJKuhpisse (15. März 2022)

Kümmere dich erst um das WAN und IPv6, dann um die internen Adressbereiche für IPv4.
Was für einen Terminator hast du (genaues Modell)?


----------



## _IcedEarth_ (15. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Kümmere dich erst um das WAN und IPv6, dann um die internen Adressbereiche für IPv4.
> Was für einen Terminator hast du (genaues Modell)?


Das Modell muss ich nachher mal schauen. Muss das erst von der Wand nehmen, da das wohl auf der Rückseite steht 

Melde mich nachher!

Hier schon mal die Einstellungen:


Spoiler: Einstellungen



Reiter Internetzugang:
Internetanbieter, anderer, Deutsche Glasfaser
Anschluss an externes Modem oder Router
Internetverbindung selbst aufbauen
Werden Zugangsdaten benötigt? Nein
Downstream 1000
Upstream 500
Keine VLAN
IP-Adresse automatisch über DHCP beziehen? ja
fritz.box

Reiter IPv6:
IPv6-Unterstützung aktiv: Ja
Native IPv6-Anbindung verwenden
DHCPv6 Rapid Commit verwenden: Ja
Bestimmte Länge für das LAN-Präfix anfordern: Nein
MTU manuell einstellen: Nein



Heimwerk>Netzwerk:
Internet-Router Ja
WAN-Anschluss arbeitet als WAN


IPv4 Adressen:
IPv4 Adresse: 192.168.178.1
Subnetzmaske 255.255.255.0
DHCP atkiviert
Von 192-168-178.20 bis 200 für 10 Tage
Lokaler DNS Server 192.168.178.1
Öffentliches IPv4 Subnetz:
Präfix: leer
Netzmaske 255.255.255.252

IPv6 Adressen:
Router Advertisement im LAN aktiv: Ja
Unique Local Addresses (ULA) zuweisen, solange keine IPv6-Internetverbindung besteht (empfohlen)
ULA-Präfix manuell festlegen:
00:::/64
Auch IPv6-Präfixe zulassen, die andere IPv6-Router im Heimnetz bekanntgeben: Nein
Diese FRITZ!Box stellt den Standard-Internetzugang zur Verfügung: Ja
Präferenz des Router Advertisement setzen (höhere Präferenzen werden von Klienten bevorzugt): Mittel
DHCPv6-Server in der FRITZ!Box für das Heimnetz aktivieren:
Nur DNS-Server zuweisen


----------



## DJKuhpisse (15. März 2022)

Bekommst du denn eine IPv6-Adresse auf dem WAN-Interface?


----------



## _IcedEarth_ (15. März 2022)

Beim letzten mal hat das nicht geklappt.
Würde mit den Einstellungen von oben denn die IP der Fritzbox geändert werden? Oder hab eher ich beim rumprobieren was umgestellt?

Werde nachher nochmal probieren.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (15. März 2022)

Was sagt denn DG dazu?
Muss man da ggf. ein VLAN-Tagging vornehmen?
Schaue mal bei DG, ggf. schreiben die was dazu.


----------



## _IcedEarth_ (15. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Was sagt denn DG dazu?
> Muss man da ggf. ein VLAN-Tagging vornehmen?
> Schaue mal bei DG, ggf. schreiben die was dazu.


Laut deren offizieller Anleitung nicht, nein.
Laut Hotline muss die LAN LED auch nicht leuchten. Keine Ahnung, in wieweit ich der Aussage trauen kann


----------



## DJKuhpisse (15. März 2022)

_IcedEarth_ schrieb:


> Laut deren offizieller Anleitung nicht, nein.
> Laut Hotline muss die LAN LED auch nicht leuchten. Keine Ahnung, in wieweit ich der Aussage trauen kann


Die LAN-LED von was?


----------



## _IcedEarth_ (15. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Die LAN-LED von was?


Terminator von Nokia (von bisher unbekanntem Typ) mit POW, PON, LAN LED (und WRN glaube ich; kann ich nachher verifizieren)


----------



## DJKuhpisse (15. März 2022)

Ist die denn aus, wenn das Ethernet-Kabel zur FritzBox getrennt ist?


----------



## _IcedEarth_ (15. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ist die denn aus, wenn das Ethernet-Kabel zur FritzBox getrennt ist?


Die ist generell immer aus. Das ist ja das seltsame. Muss nachher auch mal einen Laptop direkt anschließen und gucken, was passiert.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (15. März 2022)

_IcedEarth_ schrieb:


> Die ist generell immer aus. Das ist ja das seltsame. Muss nachher auch mal einen Laptop direkt anschließen und gucken, was passiert.


Zeige da mal die Ausgabe von

```
ip a # Linux
ipconfig #Windows
```


----------



## _IcedEarth_ (15. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Zeige da mal die Ausgabe von
> 
> ```
> ip a # Linux
> ...


So,
Laptop direkt an den Termiantor geht.
ipconfig bringt eine ipV6 und eine IPv4 adresse (169.254.198.198) und Internetzugriff habe ich dann auch.
Der Terminator ist ein G-010G-Q von Nokia

Es muss also an der Fritzbox liegen.
Auf was soll ich genau bei der Konfiguration achten?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (15. März 2022)

Zeige bitte die gewünschte Ausgabe. Die IPv4-Adresse, die du genannt hast, ist eine link-local-Adresse (APIPA), diese ist nichtmal für NAT-Routing vorgesehen.


----------



## _IcedEarth_ (15. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Zeige bitte die gewünschte Ausgabe. Die IPv4-Adresse, die du genannt hast, ist eine link-local-Adresse (APIPA), diese ist nichtmal für NAT-Routing vorgesehen.


sorry für die Unschärfe - hatte nur ein kurzes RJ45 Kabel da und musste den Laptop balancieren 
Ich denke man kann aber alles erkennen


----------



## DJKuhpisse (15. März 2022)

Damit geht definitiv keine Internetverbindung - weder per IPv4 noch per IPv6. Ich habe aber mal im Usenet gelesen, dass es da bei der Prefix-Delegation (die aber nicht stattfindet wenn du den Rechner anschließt) zu viele Versuche dafür sorgen, dass eine Zeit lang kein Präfix mehr vergeben wird. Ich würde daher mal - so dumm es auch klingt - ein paar Stunden nichts einstecken und dann mit dem Rechner testen.


----------



## _IcedEarth_ (15. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Damit geht definitiv keine Internetverbindung - weder per IPv4 noch per IPv6. Ich habe aber mal im Usenet gelesen, dass es da bei der Prefix-Delegation (die aber nicht stattfindet wenn du den Rechner anschließt) zu viele Versuche dafür sorgen, dass eine Zeit lang kein Präfix mehr vergeben wird. Ich würde daher mal - so dumm es auch klingt - ein paar Stunden nichts einstecken und dann mit dem Rechner testen.


So, hab es jetzt nochmal getestet.
Internet geht am Laptop.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (15. März 2022)

Es geht halt nun nur IPv4-CGNAT. Jetzt schließe den Router an und teste dann. Da schauen wir dann, was IPv6 macht.


----------



## _IcedEarth_ (15. März 2022)

Die Prüfung der Internetverbindung ist fehlgeschlagen. Der Fehlgrund konnte nicht ermittelt werden.


DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Es geht halt nun nur IPv4-CGNAT. Jetzt schließe den Router an und teste dann. Da schauen wir dann, was IPv6 macht.


Hab jetzt nochmal ein paar der Einstellungen im ipv6 Reiter probiert, aber er kann einfach keine Verbindung aufbauen.


Jetzt komme ich mir etwas blöd vor. Habe mal den anderen Anschluss der Dose genutzt, über den ich das DSL Signal nach oben bringe. Damit geht die WAN Verbindung. Allerdings kriege ich ale Fehlermeldung "Internetverbindung ist fehlgeschlagen: Fehlergrund 4 (dhcov4 NAK)".

Laut kurzer Recherche deutet das darauf hin, dass ich mit zu vielen Geräten versucht habe eine Verbindung herzustellen.
Zeichendurch kommt auch die Meldung "Internetverbindung ipv6: dhcov6 Fehler mit Fehlergrund 8"

Kannst du damit was anfangen.
Habe die Hotline mal angerufen und die sagten sie synchornieren die Leitung und ich soll in 15 min nochmal probieren.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (15. März 2022)

ok, wichtig ist, dass du bei IPv6 nativ auswählst. DG macht erfreulicherweise IPv6, da solltest du gleich eine Verbindung bekommen. Min. muss die IP vom Transportnetz da sein, das Präfix erhätlst du über DHCPv6.


----------



## _IcedEarth_ (15. März 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> ok, wichtig ist, dass du bei IPv6 nativ auswählst. DG macht erfreulicherweise IPv6, da solltest du gleich eine Verbindung bekommen. Min. muss die IP vom Transportnetz da sein, das Präfix erhätlst du über DHCPv6.


Natives ipv6 war aktiv. Ging damit leider nicht. Interessanterweise ist bei mir eine Mac Adresse eingetragen gewesen. Bin mir nicht sicher, welche das ist und wo die herkommt. Kann die von DG da eingetragen werden?

Habe jetzt nochmal das WAN Kabel abgezogen und wieder auf DSL zurück. Morgen früh teste ich nochmal und rufe nochmal den Kundendienst an. Laut offizieller Anleitung muss da ja alles richtig eingerichtet sein.

Hier übrigens ein Thread zu dem Geräte Problem und der Wartezeit, die man einplanen soll, wenn man unterschiedliche Geräte angeschlossen hat:  https://www.glasfaserforum.de/forum...ltsame-dhcp-antworten-und-fritzbox-verhalten/


----------



## _IcedEarth_ (16. März 2022)

So, nachdem ich jetzt den Anschluss über Nacht unbelegt gelassen habe, geht es.
Also Kabel ab.
In der Fritzbox DG konfigurieren und iPv6 aktivieren.
Fritzbox aus
Kabel rein
Fritzbox rein
Läuft

Offensichtlich ist eine meiner CAT Leitungen nicht richtig aufgelegt. Für DSL scheint das zu gehen(also Litze 4 und 5 in Ordnung).

Danke nochmal für deine Hilfe! Jetzt kann ich mich ja darum kümmern, wie ich meinen Homeserver aus einem IPV4 only Netz erreichen kann


----------



## DJKuhpisse (16. März 2022)

_IcedEarth_ schrieb:


> Danke nochmal für deine Hilfe! Jetzt kann ich mich ja darum kümmern, wie ich meinen Homeserver aus einem IPV4 only Netz erreichen kann


ggf. einen VServer mit IPv6 und IPv6 mieten und da stateless NAT64 implementieren.


----------

